# reinstal freedos



## Anghelea (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello..maybe someone can help me with a solution.
I buy a new laptop hp...freedos operating system... i try to instal a hackversion win 8.1..- appear 3 partition..one 7,5 another 7,5 -system and 450.1 partion which i split iin 2. I made update at win 10 pro..everything ok...i notice that the laptop has some problem with wireless signal. i call the shop to return it. they said that will change it but the laptop must have the original system on it..i connect the usb flash with win 8.1 again , i arrive to the menu with partion..i format those 2 partion from 450.1 g ..i was thinking that if i give format the win 1will erase and it remain freedos...Now when the computer starts , a blue screen is opening with RECOVERY/your pc needs to be repaired..error 000034. How can i reinstal freedos is my question and to delete this error ? thank you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Your post is a little difficult to understand.

Are you wanting to just install freedos over the OS?

What OS is currently on, the hacked 8.1 or 10?


----------



## Anghelea (Dec 2, 2015)

Cookiegal said:


> Your post is a little difficult to understand.
> 
> Are you wanting to just install freedos over the OS?
> 
> What OS is currently on, the hacked 8.1 or 10?


as i said...i deleted all the Os...i thought that in this way wil remain freedos. But now, when turn on the laptop appear an error. What i want now is to be like before...freedos working in black scrren with c:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I buy a new laptop hp


What's the model name and complete model number of that HP laptop?
What's the exact part/product number(P/N) and serial number(S/N) on it?
Which country was it purchased in?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Deleting an operating system does not restore the previous one and if you are getting that error then you haven't deleted all the partitions yet as that is a Windows error. You must reinstall Freedos: http://www.freedos.org/


----------

